# How to Take LGD 4033: Dosages, Timings, and Stacks



## AllesT (Sep 29, 2018)

One of the most common skills in a steroid cycle and it is taken orally, especially when a form of testosterone is used. The general reasoning behind a kick-start is to speed up the gains of a cycle by starting the oral jump. When a longer testosterone ester is used, the more it takes for the ?feel? and usually a 2-4 week period during which a person can not feel like in a cycle. This is where the kick occurs. Many people need to stay motivated and have a boost in the gym.

*What is LGD 4033*
The LGD-4033 is one of the newest SARMS to come out. It is a non-steroidal oral SARM that binds to RA that produces steroid-less steroid results. It is the closest MRSA that can be equivalent to the anabolic in terms of strength. The LGD-4033 is the most powerful of all SARMS in terms of size you can get.
It is in a group of strong androgen receptor (AR) ligands that are selective tissues, created to treat muscle atrophy in relation to acute and severe illness, age-related muscle loss, and cancer. LGD-4033 should produce the benefits of testosterone healing with improved safety, eligibility and patient acceptance because of the mechanism of choice of the mechanism and its form of oral monitoring.

*Side effects*
LGD can cause partial suppression, but does not compare to the repression demonstrated by the use of steroids and can be mitigated by the use of the development cycle. I see the removal of LGD to be subtle at best and very easy to recover.

*Dosage*
The dose really depends on two things. One, how much do you experience compounds that improve performance (PEC). Second, how much muscle mass do you have.
Most people usually take between 3 and 10 mg/day.
Men under the age of 190, should stay at 3-6 mg/day. Men under 190 pounds can produce 6-10 mg/day.
The duration of the cycle should be 8 to 12 weeks to reach a satisfactory mass, followed by a post-cycle therapy of 4 to 5 weeks. This is the time it takes to see good sizes (10 + lbs in the muscle).

*LGD 4033-Timing*
LGD 4033 is always taken verbally. Try taking the LGD 4033 at your breakfast or just before your exercise to see the best results. It is best to start at 5mg and work from there, depending on your body type and your needs. Steroids such as the LGD 4033 are usually taken for a short period of training. If you decide to take this supplement for an extended period of time, do not exceed 12 weeks at a time.

*Can I Stack LGD 4033 with others?*
Of course, you can. This is one of the beauties of this product.
Everyone will say that you should stack the LGD with other MRSA (andarine, ostarine, testolone). In theory, this is reasonable because all MRSA are slightly different and have different molecular pathways.
However, I recommend stacking Ligandrol on the muscles of the non-androgenic constructor. This is why your natural level of testosterone does not fall and closes. This can happen if you are simultaneously taking large doses of multiple MRSA.
For bulking, the best product to pair the LGD 4033 is the MK-677 (Nutrobal).

MK 677 is a secretagogue for growth hormone. Basically, it makes your body produce more growth hormones. I will guide you in this compound as soon as possible.
The short story is short, MK 677 does not affect your natural testosterone level. Its only effect is your appetite.
You can also rotate MK 677 within 16 weeks. This means that you can use your post rotation therapy to help you keep the gains you made during the cycle.


----------

